# They Finally Invented the Board Stretcher!



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

+
http://bcove.me/u3dxh79d" title="View this video at YouTube in a new window or tab" target="_blank">YouTube Video






http://bcove.me/u3dxh79d">
http://bcove.me/u3dxh79d" />

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






http://bcove.me/u3dxh79d

:thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/another-april-fools-gimmick-115854/


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

So this should have been posted on April 1st......................


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rio said:


> So this should have been posted on April 1st......................


Believe me. Since this "holiday" fell on a Sunday, it was observed today at work. At least for me.:jester:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Believe me. Since this "holiday" fell on a Sunday, it was observed today at work. At least for me.:jester:


It was tried twice on me today, two different sites and crews. Both efforts were quickly squashed by me due to their poor planning. The 7 p's are important in everything.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Who needs a board stretcher when you can just use a scarf joint...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Who needs a board stretcher when you can just use a scarf joint...


Or a handful of toenails


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

No I see were all sperm donations go, and I always thought it was for artificial insemination...


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

greg24k said:


> No I see were all sperm donations go, and I always thought it was for artificial insemination...


 This comment made me laugh my ass off. Sorry.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

this guy did not warn you that if you are going to paint the board after the stretch you must make sure its clean, primmer will not take if board has not been cleaned, i have devloped cleaner 1qt $15.00 1 gallon $50.00 5gallon $200.00 bulk prices yes, please call


----------

